
Nestlé’s Half-Billion-Dollar Noodle Debacle in India - enitihas
http://fortune.com/nestle-maggi-noodle-crisis/
======
known
Never underestimate the power of corruption in India; You'll be vindicated if
you bribe appropriate Politicians/Judges in India;
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caste_politics_in_India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caste_politics_in_India)

